# How do you say Marry Me?



## john102

Me and my girlfriend are both from Greece but moved to Nevada at an early age, so we both know little to no Greek. However I was wondering how do you say "Will you marry me" or a shorter version such as "marry me" in Greek? It written in the English as well as the Greek alphabet would be appreciated. 

Thanks Johnathon103


----------



## orthophron

θέλεις να με παντρευτείς; (thélis na_me_pandreftís?) -> do you want to marry me?
με παντρεύεσαι; (me_pandrévese) -> are you marrying me? 
παντρέψου με (pandrépsou_me) -> marry me
πάρε με (páre_me) -> marry me (_literally:_ take me [as wife/husband])

pronunciation rules: a as in car, e as in bed, i as in tip, ou as in through, stress where marked.

PS. _It has not happened to me yet; I don't know what I would say actually but if it proves to be a good idea just let me know, will you? _


----------



## anthodocheio

Hi,
Just I'd like to say that I'd prefer one of the first two.
(I'm a girl.)


----------



## john102

orthophron said:


> θέλεις να με παντρευτείς; (thélis na_me_pandreftís?) -> do you want to marry me?
> με παντρεύεσαι; (me_pandrévese) -> are you marrying me?
> παντρέψου με (pandrépsou_me) -> marry me
> πάρε με (páre_me) -> marry me (_literally:_ take me [as wife/husband])
> 
> pronunciation rules: a as in car, e as in bed, i as in tip, ou as in through, stress where marked.
> 
> PS. _It has not happened to me yet; I don't know what I would say actually but if it proves to be a good idea just let me know, will you? _



I think you for your help, but sorry I'm using it as more of a lovey-dovey feel saying rather than a direct question.

If I ever decide to use it like that I'll hit you up


----------



## amiramir

Hi-- just to make sure. To marry someone (not transitively as an officiant) is pantrevomai kapion (i.e. accusative object?)?

So I will marry him is Tha ton pavtrevtw?

Many thanks.


----------



## Andrious

amiramir said:


> Hi-- just to make sure. To marry someone (not transitively as an officiant) is pantrevomai kapion (i.e. accusative object?)?
> 
> So I will marry him is Tha ton pavtrevtw?



Tha ton pantrefto.


----------



## velisarius

Yes, when you say in Greek "X married Y", the verb is transitive and it takes a direct object in the accusative case.

(_αμετάβατο_) _Πάει κι ο Γιώργος! *Παντρεύτηκε* κι αυτός..._
(_μεταβατικό_) _η Μαίρη_ παντρεύτηκε _τον Τάκη
παντρεύομαι - Βικιλεξικό_


You may find this site useful:
Παντρεύομαι (Pantreyomai) conjugation in Modern Greek in all forms | CoolJugator.com

You can scroll down for examples of usage (but the translations in English are not all accurate).


----------



## amiramir

Many thanks to you both.


----------



## bearded

amiramir said:


> Hi-- just to make sure. To marry someone (not transitively as an officiant) is pantrevomai kapion (i.e. accusative object?)?
> So I will marry him is Tha ton pavtrevtw?


It appears very clearly here: marry - Αγγλοελληνικό Λεξικό WordReference.com.


----------

